# Crypt ID please?



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello!,
My good friend Xema told me that he would´nt have Internet connection in these days....
I have in my emersed set up ( called "viverillo"  ) a cryptocoryne without identifying (I think in Undulata or Undulata "broadleaves") 
Can you help me?





































Greetings from Granada (Spain)


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Rubén,

I recovered my internet connection for a while...

Your plant looks as undulata in the firsts pictures... the new leaf in the last picture... it resembles to undulata 'broad leaf'


Greets from Spain


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

eh Xema, no te esparaba  .......gracias por contestar, esta y "Petchii" (la comentamos la otra vez) eran las que tenia como "expedientes X" en el viverillo.

Gracias por estar ahi
Saludos
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Eh Xema, 
What surprise! ....... Thank you for your answer. This Cryptocoryne and "Petchii" (we comment it the other time) were the ones that had as " X Files  " in the viverillo. 

Greetings from Granada


----------

